# Timing & dwell on 421



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

I just bought a 65 that has had the 389 replaced with a 66 model 421 (code 9782611, YH). I'm having trouble getting tuneup info on it. It has a dual point distributer. Does anyone know what the gap and dwell should be? Second, the harmonic balancer only has two marks and no numbers. The block only has a pointer. Does anyone know what the timing mark should be?
I had a 65 thirty five years ago and traded it for a 70. Later I had to get a bigger family car. The first trade was a big mistake and even though this isn't MY old 65 I'll enjoy restoring it to back to it's glory.
I'm a newbee on the forum but I appreciate the site for help. I'll probably be here many times in the future.

oldtexasgoat


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think...one crank mark is 6 degrees before TDC and the other is TDC....try timing the #1 cylinder to 6 BTDC. I forget the dual point dwell #'s...but I am sure someone on here knows them and will post soon.......Welcome :cheers Eric


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

That seems to work. The timing was retarded quite a bit if you go by the two marks. Bringing it around to the second mark definitely improved the idle and it starts with no kickback so that must be correct. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Check this thread, it may help you out.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-tuning-setup-tips-13052/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My pleasure, Post some pics!!!


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

I just bought it and it's in need of full restoration so it's not too photogenic at the moment. Good and straight and all there and it hasn't been mutilated though so it should make a good ride. I also haven't figured out how to post pictures. I'm playing with the car more than the computer right now, ha. Will definitely post something in the future. Some before, during, and afters.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds good to me ....Good Luck with the project!!


----------

